# Double kick drumming at a desk



## halsinden (Feb 22, 2008)

it's never, ever the same as playing pedals. bloody sprung response.

so annoying, that. 

i think i miss drumming.

H


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Feb 22, 2008)

true, very annoying - however, it's not as unlike playing real pedals as... not playing anything at all. 

but i truly empathize... it makes practicing away from a kit for me nearly useless b/c the way i play with my band is so hard and out of control (to my detriment, I think), that for me to try to replicate that on the desk and floor is borderline retarded.

I'm discovering that I need to practice relaxed (and especially balanced) playing and posture on the kit during Division rehearsals, so that the relaxed playing that I do at a desk, can translate better. This is b/c setting up a real kit to practice on is impossible for me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 22, 2008)

What about getting a couple of these?

Revolutionary new drum pedal for practice and more by Hansenfütz : Tools for Drummers


----------



## kristallin (Feb 22, 2008)

Those Hansenfütz pedals are really cool, actually. You can add weights to them to add resistance, and they work really well for triggers once you add some cheap e-drum pickups.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 24, 2008)

Have you guys put much time on the Hansenfütz pedals? They look like just what I need, so long as they actually work well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 25, 2008)

I have no idea, I haven't used them at all. My friend is endorsed by them, that's the only reason I know about them.


----------



## kristallin (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a pair of them, the feel is great, probably as close as to a real pedal hitting drum head as you can get, and they are durable, especially when I stomp on 'em wearing Dr Martens.


----------

